# Jugendfischereischein



## Skiney (13. November 2009)

hallo.
ich habe mal ne frage darf man mit dem jugendfischereischein nur auf friedfisch angeln?
ich habe die Fischerprüfung zwar schon bestanden muss aber noch warten.
Und ich bin jetzt in einem Verein und wollte im frühjahr auf hecht .


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

In welchem Bundesland bist du denn?


----------



## Skiney (13. November 2009)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

ich bin in NRW


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*



Skiney schrieb:


> ich bin in NRW


 
OK ... ich kenne die Bestimmungen in NRW leider nicht #h

(in Bayern gibt es hierzu keine Einschränkung, da dürftest du auf Hecht angeln)


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. November 2009)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

In NRW gibt es auch kaum Einschränkungen dazu. Zum Amt, beantragen Kohle zahlen. Aber es muß einer immer dabei sein der den richtigen Schein hat.


----------



## Honeyball (13. November 2009)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

Nein! Du darfst auch auf Raubfisch angeln.

Du darfst eine Tages-, Monats-, Wochen- oder was sonst so angeboten wird -Karte für das Gewässer Deiner Wahl kaufen und dort in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers nach den für das Gewässer speziell und in NRW allgemein gültigen Regeln angeln. Ob und wo Du "im Frühjahr auf Hecht" angeln darfst, liegt daher zum einen an der Schonzeit (1.1. bis 30.04.) und zum anderen an eventuellen Sonderregelungen für einzelne Gewässer.
Wenn "Frühjahr" bei Dir am 01.05. beginnt, sollte es also kein Problem sein.

Wo wohnst Du? Wann wollen wir los? :q:q:q


----------



## Skiney (13. November 2009)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*

ja ab 01.05 wollte ich los .
ich wohne in gütersloh,
ja ob wir uns mal treffen du wohnst ja in dortmund .
Ich fahre jetzt ausschließlich an seen vom verein angeln und da sind im moment keine besonderen Auflagen.
Dann freu ich mich und dann gehts ab dem 01.05 auf Hecht los .


----------



## JuergenS (13. November 2009)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nein! Du darfst auch auf Raubfisch angeln.
> 
> Schonzeit (1.1. bis 30.04.)



Meines Wissens vom 15.02 --> 30.04.
Hat sich da was geändert???? Kann mich jemand aufklären

Jürgen


----------

